# O'Boy



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Just done a sewer job for and older lady in the country. She just had a new shower installed, who did it I don't know. Looked for the C/O and found it under the stairs. Was on the 3" vent going out the roof. Someone had took the plug out and added a 3" 90. Off of that it was reduced to 2" with a "T". One end of the "T" was capped and there was a brass plug out of the other end. Now comes the fun part: All of this was Duct Taped on. When I got done I was going to put a new 3" plug in. She said NO. Told me that was a extra vent for the SAND trap under the shower. Who ever put the shower end had also not installed a trap. There was no making her understand or changing her mind. 

Thought this was just a fun thought for the day


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

Where's the pics?


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Green Country said:


> Where's the pics?


Don't have one of them smart phones just a old flip phone I answer and call out on. Doesn't even have text on it. Just call me outdated on those things.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Hey man! I honestly tried to convince her into putting a trap on the shower! She said she loves the smell of sewer gasses and occasionally talks to the roaches. So before you start picking apart my work...just know there's a reasoning behind it!:laughing:


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Hey man! I honestly tried to convince her into putting a trap on the shower! She said she loves the smell of sewer gasses and occasionally talks to the roaches. So before you start picking apart my work...just know there's a reasoning behind it!:laughing:


I accept your reasoning, just explain to me what a Sand Trap (Not the one on a golf course either) is!!!!!


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

A sand trap-Before catch basins or grease interceptors. Pits full of sand would filter out contaminants like grease and oils. Sometimes installed in garages where cars were stored.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

KoleckeINC said:


> A sand trap-Before catch basins or grease interceptors. Pits full of sand would filter out contaminants like grease and oils. Sometimes installed in garages where cars were stored.


I realize about that type of sand trap, but to TAKE an old lady for a ride like they did I just don't condone. A sand trap under a shower???? I so wanted to ask her what they charged her to put that shower in but just couldn't bring myself to ask that question. It was just a ripoff. Then to NOT put a trap under the shower plus to add that mess on the vent and then convince her it was a extra vent for the SAND trap. Hate to see what the extra charge for the sand trap vent was!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

And we wonder why people distrust plumbers if this was done by a plumber ?
especially senior people


----------

